# Harvest



## j elky (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone have an idea when they will start to harvest crops this year? We will be hunting in the south central to south east corner around the third week of Oct.

thanks.........Jeff


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Expect lots of corn yet at that time. Soybeans have just started.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been working at a lot of farms in the last two months, they have all said the same thing. Soybeans will probably not be off for a couple of weeks yet, the bad news is it looks like it will be well into November until the corn is completely off. One good thing about the high price of corn is that growers hopefully get the corn off before the snow to prevent cob dropping. The rain today and forcasted for tomorrow will not help things. The only silver lining is that every farmer in ND, SD, and even MN are saying that there are more birds out there than ever. One farmer in south central ND told me he thinks that the game and fish counts were low because so many birds were already in the corn, and there is more corn than we've seen in a long time. A couple of farmers have been saying that the hatch was later in their areas so there are still a lot of roosters missing some color, which has they feel has also made the G&F counts run a little low. We'll find out shortly.


----------

